# Me



## comiso90 (Mar 8, 2007)

Well, I've been a nusence long enough that I should post a photo of myself. If anybody needs help with digital video production questions, I'm the one to ask. 

Thanks for all the knowlege and insights you've shared.


----------



## Erich (Mar 8, 2007)

yep totally mindless................. it happens actually after about a year here visiting these forums


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 8, 2007)

Way cool Cosimo!!


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 9, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Way cool Cosimo!!




THX


----------



## Wurger (Mar 9, 2007)

Hallo Comiso !!!
Cool pic.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 9, 2007)

Very cool...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 9, 2007)

Too cool....

Now what happens to your body if the TV is turned off?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## comiso90 (Mar 9, 2007)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Too cool....
> 
> Now what happens to your body if the TV is turned off?



Ha!.. I never thought of that and my finger is on the button!

I suppose I'll loose my mind


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 9, 2007)

Wurger said:


> Hallo Comiso !!!
> Cool pic.



Ciao Wurger,

One of these days I'll make it to Poland. The closest I've been is Yugoslavia.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 9, 2007)

comiso90 said:


> Ha!.. I never thought of that and my finger is on the button!
> 
> I suppose I'll loose my mind


----------



## mkloby (Mar 9, 2007)

Very interesting. My brother in law does video editing and stuff like that. I have a question - how do you get your whole face and neck to disappear out of the shirt like that?


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 9, 2007)

One word...Photoshop. I've got it and its too dang complicated.


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 9, 2007)

mkloby said:


> Very interesting. My brother in law does video editing and stuff like that. I have a question - how do you get your whole face and neck to disappear out of the shirt like that?



You got it... Photoshop. A digital image is nothing more than a collection of pixels in a variety of gradient colors. Photoshop allows u to clone, copy, paste image information. I shot the shirt seperately and copied what i needed over my head and touched it up with the digital airbrush. Its a still from a promo.

AS YOUR BROTHER-IN LAW WILL TELL U.. DONT BELIEVE ANYTHING YOU SEE!


----------



## evangilder (Mar 9, 2007)

Cool photoshop job.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 9, 2007)

Yeah, I have done similar stuff (transplanting heads), cool work.


----------



## Concorde247 (Mar 23, 2007)

Great picture Comiso908) 8) 8)


----------

